# audi tt's on air?



## Vdub 2.0 (Jan 8, 2008)

I am interested in bagging my 01 audi tt quattro. I see bag riders has 6 different kits, the car is my daily driver but i am on a budget and was wondering what would be the best bag for the buck. i have seen quite a few tt builds and know they have a problem getting low in the rear, any input would be appreciated.


----------



## Slamtastic (Jul 24, 2010)

If your looking to do air on a budget go for manual management. I can't help you on choosing bags however.


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

look up iamraymond (pretty sure thats his username) he has a nice rear setup that goes low. My friend has a TT i did the suspension on. His particular setup is bagyard bomber fronts and bagyard classic rears, all bolt in with analog management. ill throw a pic up in a bit.


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

Air lift mk4 XLs front
AH1s in the rear
Autopilot digital management + 5 gallon tank

I honestly couldn't imagine running air lines and mounting paddle valves and gauges for a manual setup




























and i kept the back seats and still have full trunk minus the area the tank uses up


----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)

^^^ Your car is really dope! :thumbup:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Airlift fronts and now the Airlift rears once they are released. If you want it cheap and easy the AH2 bags in the rear are a great fit they just require some custom work. Cut the nipple off and notch the control arm for the air fitting and then boom you are done!


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

this is the one i mentioned above, owner is goshgengstout on here. 

bomber fronts, classic rears, asco valves, AVS box, dual 444s


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

I have the Air Lift rear bags on my car right now and they should be a bit less than the BagYard Classics. We'll be doing a pre-order sale on them soon but I'm still hassling Air Lift for some final prices.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Although nice execution I can't in good conscious recommend those BY. They are heinously expensive and dont' offer enough drop IMHO. Wait for Airlift (unless they are too pricey) or go AH2.


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

not sure what you'd go with AH2s when AH1s go plenty high when aired up... at lease an inch over stock easily. AH1s will use a little less air at ride height and has less bag to collapse when air out.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Both have the same collapsed height of 2" and the AH2 fills the void better then the AH1 it also takes less PSI to achieve ride height.


----------



## dubturbo15 (Sep 8, 2006)

trixx said:


> Air lift mk4 XLs front
> AH1s in the rear
> Autopilot digital management + 5 gallon tank
> 
> ...





blue bags said:


> this is the one i mentioned above, owner is goshgengstout on here.
> 
> bomber fronts, classic rears, asco valves, AVS box, dual 444s


Both cars look  :beer:


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

arethirdytwo said:


> Both have the same collapsed height of 2" and the AH2 fills the void better then the AH1 it also takes less PSI to achieve ride height.


I'm curious what you mean by the AH2 "fills the void" better than the AH1? specs show they're the same diameter... it's just a taller bag.


----------



## BklynVeeDub (Oct 7, 2005)

my friend's TT on bags.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

BklynVeeDub said:


> my friend's TT on bags.




Well things are moving a little faster than I thought but if anyone's interested, there will be a pre-order for Air Lift MK1 TT and MK4 R32 rear bags tomorrow.


----------



## Vdub 2.0 (Jan 8, 2008)

your call looks excellent , did you have to fabricate anything to get the rear to go that low


----------



## boostingti4ever (May 17, 2011)

jason (on the grind) had a tt on bags


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

BklynVeeDub said:


> my friend's TT on bags.


jaymo's a hella cool dude :thumbup:





































and here's another local TT on air in toronto... iamraymond


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

trixx said:


> I'm curious what you mean by the AH2 "fills the void" better than the AH1? specs show they're the same diameter... it's just a taller bag.


That's what I mean. The taller bag with the same compressed height means it fills the void better when the car is in the air as well as giving me a lower driving pressure which I like. I'd recommend the AH2's


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

arethirdytwo said:


> That's what I mean. The taller bag with the same compressed height means it fills the void better when the car is in the air as well as giving me a lower driving pressure which I like. I'd recommend the AH2's


i run 38-41 PSI in the rear with my AH1s which tucks half of the tire on a 225/40/18 rear setup.

what pressures are you running with AH2s?


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

40 PSI has me with tire at the lip/1/4 the way in on a 215/35/19. The higher volume the bag the less PSI needed for same height. I also just like the fact that the AH2 is longer because if currently your bags are holding the suspension up (which they are) while in the lift they handle tons of stress. The AH2 is just long enough where I can leave it free with only a guide (that moves in and out) that's not too long so the bag isn't being yanked on. Not a huge deal but I just don't see a reason not to go AH2. Same compressed height as the AH1 but with a lower operating PSI and a better physical fit (longer length).

Again neither way is right or wrong... Just stating why I recommended the AH2.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Bagyard Bombers
Bagyard Classic Rears
Accuair E-Level


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

So many bagged TTs 
:thumbup::thumbup:

I agree with trixx, there is very little room in the TT cabin to run a full manual set up (i.e. running air lines inside the car). If you are on a budget, then I'd go with at least analog management.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

iamraymond said:


> So many bagged TTs
> :thumbup::thumbup:


Another one, Rene's vert (6t1):


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

mine:



















bagyard bombers and bagyard classics.... Ridetech E3 Pro managemnt:thumbup:


----------



## Semi!Pro (Nov 18, 2011)

Morio's car is hot. 

Just received my airlift fronts for my TT, and just ordered the airlift rears through [email protected] Saving up/still deciding on management.

From what I've read, I'd definitely go Airlift. Seems it will achieve the most extreme low possible, and are definitely a better deal than Bagyard


----------



## Tea_And_Crumpets (Nov 17, 2011)

^ That Jameson idea is awesome :laugh:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Tea_And_Crumpets said:


> ^ That Jameson idea is awesome :laugh:


Thanks!:beer:


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Tea_And_Crumpets said:


> ^ That Jameson idea is awesome :laugh:


x2. I think that TT's on air look amazing :beer::beer:


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

Morio said:


> mine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sick car man.. love the jameson idea.. ive been toying with jack daniels for awhile, just too lazy to execute it


----------



## hibiscus_girl (May 7, 2013)

its an old thread but any new air ride set ups out there? pictures of how it sits and the trunk set up if you have them. and of course what management and bags your using.


----------



## FullyLoadedCarat (Nov 20, 2010)

Cheap, Comfortable and Reliable... Pick two.

*BAGS*
The Slam series front and rears are a great pair. The fronts, while not the greatest design (more on that in a sec) provide more feedback and a near oem ride quality than I ever expected going air. I often take people for a drive before revealing that car is actually bagged and the response is typically "you can't even tell". Where these fall down I feel is the design of the actual strut bearing/mount. They utilize a sort of teflon sleeve bearing to suspend the load of the vehicle which in my case, has been a heavy wear item needing replacement as early as 20k miles. Not a hard or expensive job to do, mind you its a tad time consuming and just seemed like a last minute get it out the door design. That being said, still don't hate them.

The design of the rear bag allows for only minimal modification, the option to go back to stock suspension should you ever want to, allow the air line to remain 99 percent inside the car, and from what I understand and have read, allow you to go the lowest of any rear bag option. All extremely good qualities here. 

Where these really excel, especially as a pair is price and availability. I had my heart set on bagyard bombers, but couldn't wait the two or three month lead time I was given, and they were nearly double the price if I recall. Basically, this is going to be the most bang for your buck here. 

*MANAGEMENT*
This is where you get to decide how important this car is to you as a daily driver. Ultimately, unless your considering a simple paddle switch set up, your decision falls between Ease of use and Ease of install. I won't speak much for Airlifts V2 system, as I have yet to see it in action. As far as I've heard its a great setup and like the rest of airlift products, excellent value for the money. I myself opted for accuair's E-level. My TT is my daily driver, my road trip-mobile and my baby. E-level seemed like a no brainer to me for ultimate control and cool factor. Level based height instead of pressure meant I didnt have to worry about passengers or weight distribution . What I wasn't prepared for was added complexity and the incredible lack of places to mount the rear level sensors. At present, mine are in the wheel wells, but rub the wheels when Im close to fully aired out. Makes plans for wide wheels a pain in the butt, so I'll be searching for a better place for those to go. But, despite sitting on a controller and breaking it and a cable, I'm still pretty damn happy with the system. It does exactly what it's supposed to.


----------



## hibiscus_girl (May 7, 2013)

Have any good pictures of the trunk set up? Trying to get some ideas for mine.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Mine, but will be changed soon...


----------



## im_lower (Feb 25, 2011)




----------



## mark6kevin (Jun 23, 2012)

:beer:


----------



## boradie sucht (Aug 12, 2012)

my buddy ivans


----------

